# Проблема у сына. Затекают ноги стоя с последующим предобморочным состоянием



## Сиамка (14 Апр 2018)

Здравствуйте, коллеги. Рада, что нашла этот форум и очень надеюсь на вашу помощь. Сама я врач, но разобраться не могу. Проблема у сына- ему сейчас 19 лет. Началось всё лет с 9-ти, когда он стал заниматься на скрипке, на занятиях, естественно, приходилось стоять и через некоторое время стоя ему становилось плохо- сначала ощущения мурашек в ногах, затем предобморочное состояние, бледнел. То же самое случалось и в школе при ответах у доски. Так же данное состояние наблюдалось и в автобусах, где приходилось стоять.  Ему приходилось выходить из автобуса, отсиживаться. Если пройдётся- то состояние проходит. Такие «приступы» случались пару-тройку раз в год (со слов). Вчера сама наблюдала такую картину дома: стоит  на ногах минут 5-7, сначала сильно покраснели стопы обеих ног, потом краснота стала распространяться выше! До нижней трети бедра. Ощущения мурашек, «затёкших ног». При лёгком надавливании на кожу ног- как стаз- белые пятна на покрасневшей коже до нижней трети бедра. При этом пульс -90-100! Тошноты, предобморока не было, кожа норм. Сердце проверяла, норм.  Вот что это такое? Из анамнеза: Нестабильный с-образный сколиоз  ГОП 2 степ. (из рентгена: кифоз ГОП, лордоз ПОП сохранены. Стоя определяется с-образный сколиоз ГОП влево с вершиной на Л1 с углом 13*. Лёжа определяется с-образный сколиоз ГОП влево с вершиной Л1 и углом 6,1* Высота, форма позвонков Т1-Л5 сохранена. Всё остальное по костной ткани- норм. Ещё и продольное плоскостопие 2-3 степени. По конституции- щупленький, худенький, недобор веса. Что скажете, коллеги? Очень жду ваших ответов.


----------



## La murr (14 Апр 2018)

@Сиамка, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

